# The Quest for MVP



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Ah yes, MVP - one of the most important trophies one can ever get in the league. The past few years the MVP has been a bit of a sham, but every single MVP (who is eligible) has been inducted into the hall of game.

This is a thread talking about the MVP candidates and their race for gold

WilQ rating
It's some weird formula describing choosing the MVP's, and it's been right every year - this year it has Chauncey Billups as MVP, with Dirk second..but these were taken at the 22nd of February so the Pistons have come down a few notches since then. 

My opinion, it goes

1. Dirk Nowitzki
2. Steve Nash
3. Elton Brand
4. Kobe Bryant
5. Dwyane Wade

_REP TO ALL THOSE WHO CORRECTLY GUESS THE MVP (WITH A POST IN THIS THREAD) - _if anyone wants to donate uCash..fine by me, I don't have enough

Can someone? Koko? Sticky this


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dirk Nowitzki as of March 15th*

*








Dirk Nowitzki
82 games profile
* 26.6 PPG (48% FG, 41% 3PT, 90% FT)
8.9 RPG
2.8 APG
1.1 BPG
.7 SPG
*Dallas Mavericks Record: 57-19

**Why Dirk should be MVP*
Dirk Nowitzki has been constantly leading Dallas to victories, he is the MVP of the team who is coming 3rd in the league. His team currently sits atop the Western conference - and the last time someone who won MVP whos team didn't have a top 2 record was...17 years ago (MJ)

During the 60-22 season, the beef with Dirk was that he had no defense and relied on others for help. This season, Dirk has improved his defense at the helm of Avery Johnson and his creating his own shots, despite not having Steve Nash. He is also developing a better all around game, as he has had numerous 5+ assist games to go along with a few steals and blocks. All of his shooting percentages are up and he's having a career FT%.

Dirk is leading the league in Crunch Time Point, a formula used on NBA.com to determine which players "play the best" during the final few minutes of the 4th quarter. He also was 3rd in the voting last season, which is a great sign in Historys Point of View

*Why Dirk could be passed?
*If the Spurs end up with a better record than Dallas, that means they take the West. It could be possible for Tim Duncan to get the award if his team does better (even though he doesn't deserve it, and I left him out of the poll)

Dallas is also one of the strongest teams in the league, with an amazing supporting cast. Some voters may feel that Dirk Nowitzki could be replaced by someone else and the Mavericks would still do well. Although, here's my personal forumla..
The Detroit Pistons = Best Team in the League (4 All-Stars)
Dallas Mavericks = 2nd best team in the leagu (1 All-Star)
Therefore, Dirk = MVP


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Steve Nash*










*Steve Nash
82 games profile
*19.3 PPG (51% FG, 43% 3PT, 92% FT)
4.2 RPG
10.4 APG
0.2 BPG
0.7 SPG
*Phoenix Suns **Record: 50-25

Why Nash should be MVP*
 He got it last season, and this season he's _more valuable. _Superstar Amare Stoudemire has been injured the whole season and has not come back yet and the Suns are still a top the Pacific Division with a 42-18 record. The Suns have been struck with injuries, now Kurt Thomas is out - but never fear the Suns went on a 11 game winning streak.

Nash has once again brought the best out his players, Boris Diaw has gone from Atlanta Average to Phoenix Phenomenom and such players as Eddie House, James Jones and Kurt Thomas are reviving/starting their career. He accounts for 41.7 points per game (I believe 2nd in the league, with Iverson at 47) which is assuming they are all 2 point-ers.

The Suns lose Joe Johnson and Amare Stoudemire, yet they still stay in contention. In my opinion, it's a two man race for the MVP (with Dirk) with both players equally deserving. 

Steve Nash is amazing!
 
 *Why Nash could be passed?
*As stated above in Dirk's "blurb", the last Most Valuable Player who's team wasn't in the top 2 was Michael Jordan in 1988 when he led the Bulls to 50-32. The Suns will have a better record in this, but will the voters give it to him twice?

Shawn Marion is considered by some as the team's MVP, he is the glue as he leads the team in rebounding, scoring, blocks and steals.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Chauncey Billups*










*Chauncey Billups
82 games profile
*19.1 PPG (42% FG, 43% 3PT, 91% FT)
3.2 RPG
8.7 APG
0.1 BPG
0.9 SPG
*Detroit Pistons **Record: 61-15

Why Billups should be MVP*
To his name, Chauncey Billups has the Finals MVP. Which means he was the most valuable player on the "best" team in the league. This season, Billups has been amazing and almost all facets of his game have improved, the most important being assists and scoring.

Chauncey has lead to the Pistons to an amazing record, the best in the league and from what it seems it could be one of the best for the past few years. He has also improved defense, as he has currently one of the best all around games of any Point God in the league.
 
 *Why Billups could be passed?
*Chauncey Billups, didn't sound right as Finals MVP and doesn't really sound right as MVP. For the past couple years, the Pistons have been called starless and "the complete team". They've been described as the perfect mix with 5 great players, no superstars...and if anything, Ben Wallace was considered the "glue" to the team.

Billups is not the only reason the Pistons are doing so well, replace him with another solid PG and the Pistons would still be a top tier team in the East. The Pistons also had 4 players in the All-Star Game, something the media will remember. 

They have currently come back down to Earth, they are only a game or two above the Mavericks/Spurs and certainly won't be winning 70+ games.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*LeBron James
82 games profile
*31.6 PPG (48% FG, 34% 3PT, 74% FT)
7.2 RPG
6.7 APG
0.9 BPG
1.6 SPG
*Cleveland Cavaliers Record: 46-30**

Why LeBron should be MVP*
The stats are equally impressive, if not better - but for the first time in the LeBron era, the Cavaliers will be making the playoffs. They've done this without the injured Larry Hughes and could defeat the 5th seed in the first round and have the chance to upset Detroit.

LeBron's intangibles have vastly improved, his awkward shooting has risen 10% (from rookie season to now), his 3 pointers have increased from 29% to 35% and most importantly, his defense is actually visible. No longer does he use just athletic ability to try and get in front of his guy, his stance is correct and he has stopped gambling on the passing lanes (leaving his man open).

Plus, it's LeBron James. I can see many voters just getting suckered in to giving him first place votes because he's LeBron
 
 *Why LeBron could be passed?
*As has been the case for the previous 3 guys I wrote about, MVP's teams are the top tier, with the best records. Cleveland, however could be make an exception because the LeBron "hype" James. 

His team has struggled all year and their record places them at; the 6th best team in the league and they have to go 16-3 to win 50 games - a landmark that all MVP's should lead their team to


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Elton Brand
*25.0 PPG (53% FG, 77% FT)
10.1 RPG
2.6 APG
2.6 BPG
1 SPG
*Los Angeles Clippers Record: 44-31**

Why Brand should be MVP*
For years, the Clippers have been the joke of the league - one of the only teams that you could count on for a victory against. But this year is different, after a nice offseason the Clippers are currently 5th in the West (4th best record)

Brand has some real nice numbers for those who didn't realise, one of the few players in the league who's averaging 20/10 (Ming, Garnett and Marion are the only others doing it) - but he's doing 25/10. 

No doubt Brand is having a career year, he's playing like a prime Karl Malone and the Clippers are winning.
 
 *Why Brand could be passed?
*The Clippers, like stated have been perennial bottom feeders in the league, the team who always wait for the ping-pong balls to bounce their way..

But they add Sam Cassell, and they are suddenly a playoff team. The same Sam Cassell who turned Minny into 1st round loss to a place in the WCF. Brand, he isn't known by the common household person like the Iverson, LeBron, Kobe - and his team currently doesnt crack the top 5 (record-wise) in the League. They face a tough opponent, whomever it be, in the first round


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Because I got sick of this, I am going to just do a MJ-1988/Kobe comparison, because the Lakers are currently at 7th in the west which is -- 11th in the league

*Michael Jordan, 1988
*35 PPG (54% FG, 13% 3PT, 84% FT)
5.5 RPG
5.9 APG
3.16 SPG
1.6 BPG
40.4 MPG
Team Record: 50-32

*Kobe Bryant, 2006
*35.1 PPG (45% FG, 35% 3PT, 85% FT)
5.3 RPG
4.5 APG
1.8 SPG
.4 BPG
40.8 MPG
Team Record: (Approximation) 43-39
Firstly, let's start of with Mr. Jordan himself. He lead the Bulls to a 50-32 record, which was good for 7th in the league*. By scoring 35 points per game, Jordan led the league, 5 points in front of second place (Dominique Wilkins). Not only that, but he hit at an amazing %, 54% which was 13th in the league. Jordan also lead the league in steals, which was a big part of the reason why Jordan was given the defensive player of the year the same season, a rare feat. Jordans great perimeter defense spearheaded the Bulls to a league best Opp PPG.

Alrighty, for those who couldn't read my mumbling before, here's a brief outline of Jordan's accolades in 1988 




Won Defensive Player of the Year
Lead the league in steals per Game
Lead the league in Points Per Game
13th in the league in FG%, one of the highest among guards
Led the Bulls to a 50-32 record despite not having the world famous roster that we know of (the top 5 minute getters, sans MJ were: Horace Grant, John Paxson, Brad Sellers, Charles Oakley, Dave Corzine)
Won the dunk contest




So in my opinion, I think it's safe to say that Jordan had an extraodinary year and deserved the MVP. 

Are we starting to see any similarities? I think whilst Kobe is having an amazing season, it seems unlikely that he will break the streak of 17 years, despite having an awesome season. If Kobe wants to have a chance of winning the award, his team needs to at least be a top 6 seed in the West (Jordan was 4th in the East) and he needs to get those shooting percentages up

One thing I forgot, doesn't really fit in but something I noticed: When most star players have big games, their team wins. When Kobe has big games, the result is never predictable. Is it a case of Kobe getting them in a miss by shooting 12-33, or the rest of the Lakers team sucking so much that it hurts?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

As much as I want Dirk to achieve this feat, Nash is truly playing amazing ball and, along with Shawn Marion, is holding the entire Suns team on his shoulders. This is especially admirable since the Suns of course have been playing with their former power player Amare Staudemire. Maybe Dirk'll get it next year, but the odds are against him (though voters may be reluctant to make the same man MVP two years straight).


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Chauncey Billups!(Homerism i know)


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

M-V-P, M-V-P: Dirk Nowitzki might be swaying MVP votes with every city he visits in the last month of the season. 

"They always want to talk about the other guys in the MVP race, and they put him in the "also mentioned" category," Johnson said. "But there's not one coach in the league I don't think that wouldn't want to have him on their team."


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Im going with:

*Elton Brand*


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Kobe Bryant all the way! Question why shouldn't Kobe be the MVP when everyone has their own personal thing while Kobe is compared to the G.O.A.T? Just saying what I see.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The MVP's, and their nights

*Steve Nash: *30 points (13-22 FG, 0-1 3PT, 4-4 FT), 4 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 turnovers - team lost

*Dirk Nowitzki: *25 points (10-19 FG, 0-1 3PT, 5-5 FT), 13 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 turnovers, 3 blocks - team won

*Kobe Bryant: *24 points (9-24 FG, 2-8 3PT, 4-4 FT), 2 rebounds, 11 assists, 7 turnovers, 1 steal, 1 block - team lost

*Chauncey Billups: *24 points (8-18 FG, 3-9 3PT, 5-6 FT), 4 rebounds, 7 assists, 4 turnovers, 3 steals - team lost

*Elton Brand: *24 points (11-18 FG, 2-4 FT), 11 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 1 turnover, 6 blocks - team won


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Even though the Suns have a lot of injuries, they still have a lot of good players (Players that really fit the system they play). Steve Nash has another all-star along with him and when i heard that Amare was injured i still expected them to have a very good record and season. Because of the system they play almost no team can defend it (Including the Mavs), so i'm not suprised that they are the number 2 seed and have a good record.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I'll go with lebron... stats and hype


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

ESPN guys predict their MVP, not one mention of Dirk: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?id=2379911

Dirk with 51 points tonight on amazing efficeincy

Updated stats


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

I think that 51 performance will be effective on deteremining the MVP . At least there is a chance to compare Kobe's 81. This is one of the top 5 most scored this season If I am not wrong. What I totaly agree is that how Dallas come up with such a position totaly by the help of Dirk. He is making it with just veteran Stackhouse , Terry ( Look at his development ) , and Dampier. He deservers respect.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

I made an MVP discussion thread in the general forum & I voted Dirk. If the Mavs can somehow get the best record in the West Dirk has a very good chance. Actually they don't even need to b/c that chase for the top seed is so close right now w/ the Spurs. He's been the better player than either the Spurs or Pistons' best player this year. He's been underrated in MVP talks in the media. Go Dirk.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

That 51 won't be effective at swaying Dirk's MVP chances. Why? The Mavs still lost. But no doubt he's a top 3 canidate with Nash, and Kobe.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Will the real MVP step forward?

* *07:27 PM CST on Saturday, March 25, 2006
*
It would be nice to bring some clarity to a muddled MVP race. 

If you can do that, please let me know. 

The moment Phoenix point guard Steve Nash appears to pull ahead, Miami's Pat Riley starts talking about how Dwyane Wade rivals Michael Jordan as a competitor. The Mavericks Dirk Nowitzki makes a compelling argument by scoring 51 points against Golden State. 

He then loses the argument when the Mavericks lose to the Warriors. 

There are times I feel that Detroit's Chauncey Billups should be the favorite. San Antonio's Tony Parker is still in the mix. Then I wonder if my old school leanings fail to give the proper weight to Cleveland's LeBron James and the Lakers' Kobe Bryant, two players having phenomenal seasons for teams that have less than phenomenal records. 

I haven't been this confused since watching _Syriana_. 

All I know right now is that I have three-and-a-half weeks to sort this out and cast my vote. The nominees: 

*Steve Nash *–He won it last season, and that works to his advantage in a splintered field. 

The Suns have fashioned one of the top records in the league despite losing Amare Stoudemire to injury for the first 66 games and Joe Johnson to free agency. Two of the team's top four players from last season have been out, and Phoenix still leads the Pacific Division by seven games. 

Nash is the reason. That's not meant to diminish the importance of forward Shawn Marion and coach Mike D'Antoni, but it's Nash who sets the tone. Remove the league's best point guard from the equation, and the Suns would be on the outside looking in at the playoff race. 

A vote for Nash is not misguided. Still, the Suns have nine fewer victories than the Pistons, eight fewer than the Spurs and seven less than the Mavs. 

*Dirk Nowitzki *–I don't know why so many focus on what Nowitzki can't do and gloss over what he does. 

The Mavericks forward isn't flashy. But he expanded his offense to become effective in the low post, and he improved his defense. There is a bigger gap between him and the second best player on the team than any of the other candidates. That should work in his favor. 

This won't: The Mavericks will be the No. 4 seed in the West if they don't finish ahead of San Antonio. 

*Chauncey Billups* – The best player on the team with the best record is always a leading candidate. But what happens when you play for the best starting five in the league with very little separation from first to last? 

Billups had momentum early in the season when Detroit – however briefly – was on pace to win 70 games. Now, the strength of the Pistons starting lineup and the lack of strength in the Eastern Conference will hurt his chances. 

*Tony Parker *–He has been the Spurs' most consistent player and the one who commands the most attention by opposing coaches. But is he the Spurs' best player? Of course not. 

Tim Duncan isn't having an MVP season. But he's won the award twice in the past and that weakens the argument for Parker. 

*Dwyane Wade *–The Heat has come on strong, and Riley is doing his part, saying that Wade is the best package of athleticism, quickness and overall skill of any player he's coached. 

But Miami is still nine games behind Detroit in the win column. 

And I'm behind the curve in figuring this out. 

E-mail * [email protected]*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Most Improved Defensive Player of the Year?
We know, we know. No such award exists. 

But if it did … and if Jeff Van Gundy had a vote … that vote would go to Dallas' Dirk Nowitzki.

Van Gundy says critics who continue to lampoon Nowitzki's D are clinging to old clichés instead of watching actual games. The big German, according to the Rockets' coach, has become a good team defender and a "very good" pick-and-roll defender who has also become adept at slapping the ball away in the post Karl Malone-style.

Disagree with Van Gundy if you choose, but here's the proof: You don't see Dallas opponents attacking Nowitzki directly like they used to do.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Bouncing Pistons helps Dirk's MVP drive

It would be a first, but Nowitzki can bolster his case tonight


* 

*01:38 AM CST on Tuesday, March 28, 2006

* 



http://www.dallasnews.com/s/dws/spt/columnists/tcowlishaw/vitindex.htmlThe Dirk Nowitzki-for-MVP bandwagon gets rolling at full speed tonight when the Mavericks face the Detroit Pistons in Auburn Hills with the stakes being ... 

Wait a minute. The Who-for-What? 

Perhaps we should take this thing one step at a time. These are, after all, the Dallas Mavericks. 

In a quarter of a century, the Mavericks have never produced a Most Valuable Player candidate, let alone an MVP. Goodness, this team's never even had an MIP which, if you aren't paying attention, is Most Improved Player. Current Maverick Darrell Armstrong won that honor in Orlando in 1999, just so you know. 

The Mavericks never had a first-team All-NBA player until Nowitzki cracked through that barrier a year ago. 

But now, yes, now there is legitimate talk of the Mavericks' 7-foot German winning the league's top honor. 

A big game against Detroit, probably a big game in a Mavericks upset at Detroit, would go a long way toward putting some distance between Dirk and the next two strongest candidates, which should be Phoenix's Steve Nash and Cleveland's LeBron James. 

If any one of those three wins, fine by me. If any of the others who get MVP mention, such as Detroit's Chauncey Billups, Miami's Dwyane Wade or the Lakers' Kobe Bryant, somehow win the award, then I think something has gone wrong with the process. 

But one never knows because these are, after all, NBA writers casting the votes. And that means that the league's reigning MVP, who has Phoenix within six games of the Mavericks and Spurs despite lacking anything close to last year's supporting cast, may be penalized simply for being the most recent MVP. 

I mean, it's not like Charles Barkley was better than Michael Jordan in 1993 or Karl Malone was better than Jordan in 1997. Voters were just looking for something new and different. 

If a few voters decide to turn away from Nash, then Nowitzki has a real chance. And that wouldn't trouble Pistons coach Flip Saunders. 

"He's probably the best 7-footer ever to play the game in terms of where he shoots it from," said Saunders. "I look in terms of impact around the league. For MVP, I'd put him right up there." 

Here's what Dirk has going for him. 

Of the three teams that have pretty much run and hidden from the league – Detroit, Dallas, San Antonio – Nowitzki is the only player who is the clear No. 1 on his team. Some nights it's Billups in Detroit, some nights it's Richard Hamilton, some nights it's Rasheed Wallace. 

The Spurs' best player is Tim Duncan, but the two-time MVP is not playing to his normal standard. Tony Parker is playing way beyond his, but I still don't think opponents go into San Antonio saying, "We've got to stop Parker at all costs." 

As far as the Spurs' wounded Manu Ginobili and my support for him last summer as the game's best international player ... let's just table that one for today, OK? 

Nowitzki gets great support from a team that goes nine or 10 deep when healthy. But the gap between the importance of Nowitzki and Josh Howard is wider than on any of the great teams. 

On a good team, the gap between James and his Cleveland teammates is even more susbstantial. But if the Cavaliers don't get to 50 wins, James probably doesn't get the award. 

Although there are still those who love to blast away at Mavericks owner Mark Cuban for letting go of Nash, Nowitzki has never played on a better team in Dallas. Nor has he produced better numbers. 

People noticed when Dirk dropped 51 on Golden State last week. Of course, it would have been more effective had the Mavericks held Jason Richardson to 38 so they could actually have won the game. 

Nowitzki ranks eighth in the league in scoring. But he hits a higher percentage of free throws than all those ahead of him, a higher percentage of 3s than all those ahead of him and is fourth in field goal percentage among the NBA's top dozen scorers. 

He's not Ben Wallace on defense, but he's not Irk anymore, either. The reality is you don't ask your offensive money player to expend all of his energy on the defensive end while playing 40 minutes night after night. 

The Mavericks' defense comes and goes, but it is better than it has been since this became a viable team five years ago. 

The Mavericks' soft image, one they believe they'll prove outdated once the playoffs begin, should not be used as an argument against Nowitzki. 

There really are only two arguments against him, and those are Steve Nash and LeBron James. Anything else doesn't make much sense. 

In the final three weeks of the season, Nowitzki gets no bigger stage to state his case than The Palace of Auburn Hills tonight. 

E-mail [email protected] 



Big three for MVP 
The three players Tim Cowlishaw believes should receive most consideration for MVP: 

*Dirk Nowitzki:* Has expanded his unorthodox game for a 7-footer to its highest level and may lead Mavericks to NBA's best record. 

*Steve Nash:* Is doing everything he did a year ago only without Quentin Richardson, Joe Johnson – and until last week – Amare Stoudemire. 

*LeBron James:* Has lived up to hype at every turn, ranks first in NBA in minutes, third in scoring and eighth in assists on a team that may win 50 games. 



Not the big three 
Three players likely to receive solid MVP consideration who are a level below. 

*Chauncey Billups: *Great floor leader, good money player. He is not clearly Detroit's best player, and had no points in first three quarters of loss Sunday. 

*Dwyane Wade:* A close No. 2 behind James in 2003 draft, but the Heat guard has the good fortune to play off Shaquille O'Neal every night. 

*Kobe Bryant: *Obvious talent needs no discussion, but No. 7 seeds should not be the land of MVPs.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

LeBron's sending a late message in his race

47 points (16-25 FG, 13-14 FT), 12 rebounds and 10 assists - his team is on a 7 game winning streak


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im gonna say Steve Nash. Without him the Suns are nothing especially without Amare. Kobe has no cjance of getting over Nash. The Suns have a better record because of Nash. If the Lakers had a better record, Kobe probably would be MVP. Behind Nash I would MVP is a tie between Brand and Dirk.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Dirk 4 Mvp!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice showing on national TV. :clap:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Ha, you know Dirk doesn't have much of a chance when he's losing on his home message board.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Well I think this year Steve Nash wins it again, then Billups then maybe Kobe or Dirk. I do feel though that Dirk can finish strong and generate hype going into next season.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I cant say that I dont want to see Dirk win, but I just wouldnt expect it. I think it should go to Nash again, and Dirk does also. He did have a very nice game today. But what I found really cool, was the fans were chanting MVP as he sat on the bench for the last few minutes of the game. I know he might not get the award, but I just think it was really cool to see.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dirk hits gas on his drive toward MVP

Nowitzki leads the way as Mavericks, Spurs offer playoff preview
*

*12:57 AM CDT on Saturday, April 8, 2006
*
SAN ANTONIO – This is why the second round of the playoffs is going to be so much fun. 

This is why San Antonio can't be given a free pass back to the Finals. 

This is why Dirk Nowitzki should be the league's Most Valuable Player. 

The Mavericks may not win the Southwest Division. They may not beat the defending world champions along the playoff way. But this team poses a legitimate challenge to San Antonio's reign. 

Any doubts along those lines have been erased. The Mavericks gave the Spurs something to think about with Friday's 92-86 victory. The game gave MVP voters across the country something to think about as well. 

One criticism of Nowitzki is that he's no Tim Duncan, as if that is some sort of failing on his part. The two have completely different games. Nowitzki shouldn't be held to Duncan's standard as a low-post threat any more than people should compare Duncan to Nowitzki as a 3-point shooter. 

You know what? Nowitzki is no Tim Duncan. 

Right now, he's better. 

Blame the plantar fasciitis if you want. Blame the stomach flu that has dogged Duncan for the last week. 

But credit Nowitzki as well. He's worked hard to be mentioned in the same breath as the Spurs' star. He's not the defender or the rebounder Duncan is, but he's more accomplished offensively and every bit as tough. 

It was Nowitzki who took control in the stretch, not Duncan. It was Nowitzki posting Bruce Bowen and Tony Parker down low or driving by Duncan for key baskets while Duncan struggled to score against the tag-team tandem of Erick Dampier and DeSagana Diop. 

Spurs coach Gregg Popovich said Nowitzki was the difference. Mavericks point guard Jason Terry called his teammate the MVP. 

"Well, you know, that's not really how I approach it," said Nowitzki, who scored 28 of his 30 points in the final three quarters. "I want to help my team win big games. 

"Obviously, I was very disappointed with the playoff run we had last year. I took a lot of that on me. I want to be able to do well in the playoffs and have a good run with our team. That's really all I'm focusing on. I'm not focusing on other players on other teams. 

"I think we have what it takes here to win it all, and we're going to go for it." 

It's understandable to talk about the problems San Antonio creates for Dallas. The Spurs have won three titles and are going for a fourth. 

But Friday's game illustrated the huge headache the Mavericks present for the Spurs. 

Popovich is reluctant to put Duncan on Nowitzki to start the game because he's concerned about early foul trouble. Duncan is a strong defender down low, but pull him away from the basket and he's in Nowitzki's element. 

That's why the Spurs open with Bowen on Nowitzki. But that leaves Duncan on Josh Howard, and we saw Friday night how that worked. Howard torched Duncan and the Spurs for 15 of his 22 points in the first quarter. 

"It's gotten to the point where they can't put a four [power forward] on me," Howard said. "I think I've proven that. I can't let a four guard me if we're going to win. 

<!-- image1 starts here --><!-- image1 ends here --> "I mean, I did it in the first half and Dirk did it in the second half." 

Howard sets the tone, then Nowitzki takes over. This is the pattern that unfolded Friday night when the Mavericks stayed in the race for the No. 1 seed and Nowitzki emphatically declared his MVP candidacy. 

"Those three games we lost in a row hurt my chances," Nowitzki said. "But you never know. If we finish strong here, we'll see what happens." 

And we'll all wait until the second round of the playoffs. 

It should really be something.

Link, David Moore


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Well I think this year Steve Nash wins it again, then Billups then maybe Kobe or Dirk. I do feel though that Dirk can finish strong and generate hype going into next season.


But by giving Nash the MVP he's in the same league as Magic, Bird, Jordan, Kareem etc at having back to back MVP awards. This is what is going to hurt his chances


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Updated stats


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I think Lebron is making a late run for the MVP. With his stats in the month of March and current run him and his team are on. I dont see how he isnt nipping at Dirks toes.

Beating Mavs,Heat,Nets in the past two weeks, 9 consecutive games of scoring 35+ (teams 8-1). If it was that Lebron isnt clutch his shoots 65% from the field under two minutes in the fourth quarter. He has the best PER rating in the fourth quarter in the NBA. He has lead his team back in the fourth quarter in the past month numerous of times, one just being today against the Nets, snapping there 14 game winning streak. 

Now if its not his cluth and its the team record they have to go 4-2 in our next 6 games to reach 50 wins, which is a mark that most MVP must hit. This also without having their original starting lineup since the 28th game of the year when they beat the Pistons. (Hughes/Z hurt). 

I think just these stats along and his individual stats should let it be known he has to have more consideration then what he is getting right now. 

I know there are so many haters out there but he has lived up to the Hype again and again. First he coudnt shoot the Jumpshot his rookie year, look at his stats from beyond the arc from then too now. He couldnt finish off games, look what he is doing now. He couldnt defend, but as of late he is putting himself on the opposing teams best players, and doing a really good job of it. 

My thoughts on the other players. Kobe isnt winning like the other teams, he can only score score score. 

Dirk i think is above Lebron only because his team isnt the greatest he has alot of good role players, for crying out loud they start Diop at center and winning 50+ games. 

Steve Nash i am sorry to say is product of a damn good system, I love him. But thats my thoughts..

Those are my thoughts!!!!!!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Dirk i think is above Lebron only because his team isnt the greatest he has alot of good role players, for crying out loud they start Diop at center and winning 50+ games.


Great post!



> Nowitzki's work ethic continues to impress his teammates and coaches. DeSagana Diop played with James for two years in Cleveland, and though he said the Cavaliers star is constantly working on his game, he doesn't match Nowitzki's level of dedication.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

> "It was a hell of a game both ways," San Antonio coach Gregg Popovich said. "The difference was Dirk. He's an MVP player, and we couldn't stop him."


(PS I don't really think Nash deserves it.)


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Liar! Tryna save face I see...hmmm, in 50 states that is worthy of capital punishment. I'll let you off this time.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Mavs Maniac said:


> Liar! Tryna save face I see...hmmm, in 50 states that is worthy of capital punishment. I'll let you off this time.


lol, my vote was just my way of saying I don't care about MVP, I want a championship.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

LeBron has really been turning up the heat lately, he'll be the name the reporters remember when they cast their vote. He is doing it ALL...and he just hit a clutch shot against Nawleans to win the game


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Why Do I think Dirk Nowitzki is MVP
a) *Last season, he was 3rd in MVP voting. This season he's scoring higher, shooting a higher percentage from every possible place, offensive rebounding is up, turnovers are down and minutes are ever so slighty down. 
- Many said this team would suck after losing Finley, well we have a better record (headed for 60+ wins)

*b) *This team has been plagued by injuries, tallying up missed games by our top 7 (Nowitzki, Terry, Howard, Stackhouse, Daniels, Harris & Van Horn) they've missed a combined 118 games --> compared to Indiana's 104, Charlotte's 120, San Antonio's 42 and Detroit's 3 (I'm pretty sure they will be fairly close to those numbers)

*c) *He's been clutch, he's hitten game-winners and had big offensive outputs

*d) *Has improved his all-around play
- Offensive rebounding
- Defense (by quite a bit)
- Durability
Along with Shaq, he is the only player in the league to ever average +26 ppg / 9rpg (assuming he keeps his stats) - and this is the second consecutive year he's done it

*e) *One of the league's top performers in the 4th quarter

*f) *If Dallas wins the West (0.5 game behind San Antonio) it will be quite helpful

I think LeBron is going to get it, unfortunately - but Dirk is equally deserving. LeBron has been the hot story this past month and some nice clutch performances has shaken the label of a choker off his back. 

I hope Dirk gets it


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Nash is going to get it, and he deserves it. Kobe doesn't deserve it at all. How he's got more votes than Dirk in this poll is beyond me.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

^Cosign... I dont like seeing someone getting the MVP in back to back seasons, and Kobe doesnt even help his team, he's usualy hurting them by hardly letting them touch the ball. **IMO** Dirk is by far having the best year of his career. Its very obvious. Everyone said when Steve Nash leaves, the Mavs will do worse... The Mavs win 6 more games. Now people say since Finley leaves, they will do worse... But they have more wins now then they did all last season. Dirk has done great things for this team and has had a big contribution in helping the other players get involved. 6 of the guys on the team average more than 10 ppg.. if thats not helping contribute to other players, I have no idea what it is.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Guys, you seriously might as well forget this. Hell, ESPN even put up a poll asking who should win MVP this year and they didn't even put Dirk's name on it. That should tell you something, seeing as the people who made that poll are the kind of people who will be deciding who the MVP is.

Even on this website we have people (who I used to think were reasonable) claiming Dirk is basically nothing more than a good role player. Forget the MVP stuff...it isn't gonna happen.

Besides, winning in the playoffs is more fun than an MVP award anyway.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't think Steve Nash is going to get it this year because PHX has been falling apart in the past several weeks.

I think the top contender right now is....... the King himself.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Why the hell do people keep mentioning Lebron and Kobe? Lebron's got the most potential of anyone in the NBA, and Kobe's the scoring leader and is basically the only reason the Lakers are playoff material. If those awards existed, they'd get them, but neither of them is an MVP.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

1337 said:


> Why the hell do people keep mentioning Lebron and Kobe? Lebron's got the most potential of anyone in the NBA, and Kobe's the scoring leader and is basically the only reason the Lakers are playoff material. If those awards existed, they'd get them, but neither of them is an MVP.


Because any of these Mavs' bench players would be in the starting line-up on CLE or LAL:

Marquis Daniels
Devin Harris
Keith Van Horn
Jerry Stackhouse

When a team has this much talent, even on the bench, it's hard to tell if the team's success is pinned on ONE person, the MVP.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

And anyway, Stackhouse said that he would give the MVP to Kobe, after saying before he would give it to Billups....and still not a word about Dirk. So if one of your own teammates doesn't even have your back then you have no chance of winning the MVP award.

Just another reason to pile on the list of why I hope to god Stack is gone this summer.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> And anyway, Stackhouse said that he would give the MVP to Kobe, after saying before he would give it to Billups....and still not a word about Dirk. So if one of your own teammates doesn't even have your back then you have no chance of winning the MVP award.
> 
> Just another reason to pile on the list of why I hope to god Stack is gone this summer.


I really wish we would have worked a deal for Artest using Stackhouse...I mean they took Peja for him...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Bill Simmons

*3. Dirk Nowitzki*
Averaging an astonishing 29-and-10 since the All-Star Break (the only two forwards to average 29-and-10 since the ABA/NBA merger were Bird and the Mailman). He's the only All-Star on a 60-win Dallas team. He shows up for every game. He's an underrated rebounder and superior free-throw shooter in crunch time. He solved the whole "Let's stick a smaller, more athletic guy on him!" strategy by punishing defenders with a variety of herky-jerk moves on the high post. He's German, which makes him fun to dislike whenever he starts sneering at his teammates or arrogantly celebrating after a big bucket. Out of any over-25 player, he made the biggest leap this season; it's hard to imagine anyone meaning more to his team. 

Quick Nowitzki story: Clips-Mavs, Monday night, tie game, 18 seconds left. Nowitzki is 5-for-18, but we all know he's getting the final shot -- right at the top of the key, where he's been thriving all season. Naturally, we assume that Dunleavy will send a second guy at him, since you never want to get beat by a franchise guy. So Dallas brings the ball up and feeds Nowitzki on the high post, only Chris Kaman (a gawd-awful defender) switches onto him. And we're waiting for the second guy. And we're waiting. Hell, even Dirk is waiting. Never comes. Finally, with the clock winding down, he puts a quick move on Kaman, upfakes him and drains a 16-footer to win the game, followed by a goofy gesture in which he coldly pulled his jersey out with both forefingers, almost like dueling shotguns. And then his teammates practically chest-bumped him to death.

Here's the point: I wasn't even remotely surprised. Not by any of it. (Well, except for Dunleavy being dumb enough to single-team Dirk with Kaman.) There are franchise guys, and then there are FRANCHISE GUYS. This season, Nowitzki added the caps.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*For Mavs, Nowitzki a real MVP*

By Don Wade and Ronald Tillery

April 26, 2006
DALLAS -- While Avery Johnson was picking up his NBA Coach of the Year trophy on Tuesday, The Dallas Morning News was reporting that the Mavericks' Dirk Nowitzki did not win the Most Valuable Player Award. 
The winner of the award will be announced at a later date. Nowitzki didn't seem terribly distressed by the news, but his coach and teammates were taking up for him. 

"It's been a fun year," Nowitzki said. "We won 60 games. ... I've said all season long, it doesn't really matter to me. I had a disappointing playoff run last year and I just want to take my team back to the level I know we're capable of (playing) 
"If I would have gotten MVP, great thing. But if not ..." 

An NBA championship would make everything right. 

Still, Johnson said Nowitzki is deserving of the award. "All the injuries we had, he hasn't really played with a full squad," Johnson said. "That's why I think Dirk should be the MVP." 

Jerry Stackhouse agreed. 

"You can make an argument for all those (other candidates). They're a big part of their teams or whatever, but as far as our team and what he meant, he's MVP hands down."


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

What I hate the most is how the reporters are always asking Mark Cuban about his feelings on Nash getting MVP.

The only thing I see is that Mark Cuban, with input from Nelly and AJ, split up the trio (Drik, Nash, Finley) and succeeded. With so many people writing the Mavs off beginning of this seaon, Dallas is playing the most balanced and best ball in club history.

Do you guys remember that during the beginning of the season, the sports "analysts" all pegged DAL to win somewhere around 49-54 games and a 6th seed in the playoff? If my memroy serves me correctly, one of the TNT commentators, not Barkley, actually said 55 DAL wins and was laughed by the others.


----------

